# MTB-Marathon Termine 2004



## walinski (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Biker und Veranstalter von MTB-Events 2004

Das Jahr 2003 neigt sich langsam dem Ende entgegen und wie jeder Veranstalter eines MTB-Marathons bin auch ich schon wieder beim planen. Um unnötige Terminüberschneidungen der Veranstaltungen zu umgehen, ist es doch am einfachsten, hier mal feststehende Termine und Termin wünsche zusammenzutragen.
ich mach hier gleich mal den Anfang:
Der Termin für den 3. MTB-Marathon in Biesenrode ist wahrscheinlich der 13.6.2004, wenn es dann heißt ,,... der Wahnsinn nimmt seinen Lauf! "

www.mtb-biesenrode.de


----------



## Kelme (8. Oktober 2003)

@walinksi

Ich halte den Thread für richtig und wichtig, denke aber, man sollte das Forum "Marathon, Race, Event und Festivalforum" dafür nutzen. Nicht jeder surft zur richtigen Zeit in einem Lokalforum vorbei.

Vielleicht kann der Moderator da helfen.

Mache ich doch gern und sofort.
skr. 

Zum Inhalt:
4. Gäsbock-MTB-Event in Lambrecht(Pfalz) am 07./08. Mai 2004
07. Mai: CityNightRace
08. Mai: MTB-Marathon über 46, 72 und 100 Kilometer

Mehr Infos demnächst.


Kelme - der auch für 2004 plant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (9. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

hier der Termin für den Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon 2004

16.07. (Freitag) Citysprint
17.07. (Samstag) Marathon über 86 KM, 1600 Höhenmeter

ACHTUNG: Der Termin hat sich gegenüber den Info´s im Programmheft von 2003 um eine Woche verschoben.

Gruß

skyder


----------



## walinski (9. Oktober 2003)

Ich wuste schon, warum ich wahrscheinlich bei unserem Termin geschrieben hab. Nun ist eingetreten, was ich eigendlich gehofft hatte. Willingen hat seine Event auf das Wochenende um den 12.6. verlegt. So kann der MTB-Marathon wie schon im Vorjahr am dritten Juniwochenende, also am 20.6. starten.


----------



## Tüte (10. Oktober 2003)

@walinski
Damit gehst du aber nach meinem Kenntnisstand das Risiko ein, den Termin fuer den Auersberg-Marathon in Sosa/Erzgebirge zu schneiden (war dieses Jahr am 22.06.). Und das ist ja eigentlich, regional gesehen, ziemlich unguenstig. Ich kenne aber nicht 100%ig den Termin fuers kommende Jahr. Frag mal nach (erzgebirgsjaeger.de). Ich wuerd naemlich liebend gern beide Veranstaltungen mitnehmen.

mfg jens


----------



## baxter (10. Oktober 2003)

hi,

versuch es nur nicht jedem recht zu machen. setz den termin und aus die maus sonst nimmt im november der wahnsinn seinen lauf.

weiter so

baxter


----------



## suah1 (10. Oktober 2003)

...traumhafte Bergkulisse...sattgrüne Wälder und Wiesen...würzig frischer Frühlingsduft...

                LUST AUF MEHR...

       22/23.05.04 MTB - Marathon in Tabarz

                105km/3400 hm
                  63km/2040 hm
                  42km/1360 hm

       ...knackige Anstiege, tolle Downhills(ehemalige Downhill-       
          strecke Tabarz)
       ...Top - Organisation, Super Preisgeld(750 in diesem Jahr
          für den Sieger der 105km Strecke)
       ...Überraschungsevents am Samstag Abend mit Pasta-
          Party; Erlebnisbad Tabarz, Sommerrodelbahn usw.

www.fahrrad-schmidt.de


----------



## phiro (11. Oktober 2003)

@suah 1

Hi Suah, wie gehts  

Tabarz klingt ja richtig anspruchsvoll, und die HM sind ja alpenverdächtig, das werd ich mir ja gleich mal notieren

und für mich als Neu-Jenaer is des ja nicht so sehr weit  

gruß


----------



## suah1 (12. Oktober 2003)

Hallo phiro,

..nunja, die bikesaison findet so langsam sein ende und man bereitet sich, zumindest mental auf die nächsten highlights der saison vor, nicht wahr?

..ich bin auch der meinung... tabarz wird eine herausforderung... wozu noch in die alpen fahren?

..also denn bis nächstes jahr!

Grüsschen Susanne


----------



## tvaellen (13. Oktober 2003)

@ suah
Termin notiert. 
Die Strecke sieht ja wirklich heftig aus 





Bist du dieses Jahr mitgefahren ? Sind die beiden Anstiege, die im 90° Winkel über diverse Höhenlinien gehen, noch fahrbar ?

Ansonsten: Schaun´ mer mal 

Tvaellen


----------



## suah1 (13. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Tvaellen,

Hm, die Strecke ist wirklich äusserst heftig. Leider habe ich in diesem Jahr den Marathon vor meiner Haustür verpasst, so dass eine Teilnahme im kommenden Jahr zur Pflicht wird. 

Also denn schaun wir mal!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wave (16. Oktober 2003)

Am *8. Mai* findet in Sundern-Hagen im Rahmen der *Deutschen Meisterschaft Cross-Country* wieder ein MTB Marathon statt!!!!!

Vielleicht schaffen wir ja nächstes Jahr die *1000 Teilnehmer* Marke!


----------



## michael59 (20. Oktober 2003)

bitte alle die hier einen termin bekanntgeben bitte wenn möglich den link zur homepage setzten.


ich hoffe zum Kyffhäuser Berglauf   wieder zu starten, für einige ja der traditionelle  Jahresauftakt .

infos über die strecke bitte aus diesem jahr übernehmen. außerdem stehe ich gerne für fragen zur verfügung.


bin bereits seit mai gemeldet  

micha


----------



## gerald_ruis (30. Oktober 2003)

*EINLADUNG* 

Dann möchte auch ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, unseren
Termin für 2004 bekannt zu geben:

*Am 25. April 2004 startet unsere
11. MTB Cross Country Tour 2004*

Es erwarten euch 30km & 60 Km auf Singel-Trails und
Wanderpfade in toller Landschaft des Spessarts 
"bayerischem Nizza" ;-)

Achtung: Cooole Bikerparty am Vorabend! 

Weitere Infos auf unsere Homepage: http://www.mtb-sulzbach.de 



PS: Einladung gibts als Datei auch zum runterladen auf userer Page


----------



## Deleted 4120 (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

Vom 11. bis 13. Juni 2004 findet das 7. BIKE Festival in Willingen / Hochsauerland statt.Willingen

Der Vulkanbike Marathon in Daun findet am 11.09.2004 statt. Vulkanbike 

Ich habe letztes Jahr eine super Zusammenstellung für die Marathons 2003 gehabt. Ich gebe einfach mal die Adressen an, vielleicht gibt es für 2004 wieder eine!!

http://www.doktor-cycle.de/ 

http://www.mountainbike-marathon.de/ 

Ich habe leider nächstes Jahr Examen, so dass ich sehr eingeschränkt bin    !!!
Viele Grüße


----------

